# HIND LEG PROBLEM - Harness recommendations for helping dog STAND UP ??



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is a link to a sticky about assistive devices.....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=92648

I am going to dig around so more. I thought I saw a different harness that might help you. 

My 9 month old tore his ACL too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's another thread about harnesses.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-center/120164-help-harness-walking-aid.html


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ruffwear has some harnesses that are designed to support a dog while they are being belaid (belayed??) up and down mountains. It was an option that was suggested to me for my pup. 

Ruffwear DoubleBack

Ruffwear Dog Harnesses


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You can also look into getting a brace for the leg affected. IDK if that would work if both hind legs are effected. 

This is the AtraC-Dynamic Brace... but it is pretty expensive (not nearly as expensive as surgery, though). 

WoundWear, Inc. - Dog Cruciate Brace and Body Suits for Protection & Rehabilitation

Perhaps with the brace, and a sling to help him get up and down he will feel better. I know some people try acupuncture on their dogs. If you are open to that, that may be an option. 

Also, putting him on a supplement (glucosomine/chonditin/msm) might ease some of the stiffness. I'm not sure about ligaments, and how effective it would be but you can always ask a vet.


----------



## SoundsGood (May 16, 2013)

Wow, great stuff Brave! Thank you VERY much!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

SoundsGood said:


> Wow, great stuff Brave! Thank you VERY much!


Your very very very welcome. I understand the heartache and frustration when dealing with a dog with mobility problems. Without this forum, I would have gone insane. I hope you stick around and update us on your pup. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SoundsGood (May 16, 2013)

Brave said:


> I hope you stick around and update us on your pup.


Absolutely. Thanks again.

So far it looks like the "*Help ’Em Up*" harness (here) is highly recommended. The only thing is, it's a full-body harness and we only need something for the back legs. Has anyone seen any feedback on the "*Walkabout Back Harness*" (here)? It looks pretty good too. Anyone_??_

By the way, I contacted the maker of the "Bottoms Up" leash (the one that didn't work for us). It turns out that they also make a Bottoms Up harness -- which MIGHT work for us -- but they won't do any exchanges once the package has been opened, even though we only used the product once for less than 3 minutes.  Not sure I'll be recommending THAT company anytime soon! Oh well.

Thanks....


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

I built a wheelchair for Brandy when she was 12 and lost the use of her back legs.

Check out my website Wayne's Dog House - Homeand look for brandy's new wheels. I possibly could sketch up plans if you are interested.


----------



## SoundsGood (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Beemerdog, but thankfully we're not in need of that (at least not yet). We just need something to help our dog stand up and walk every now and again when his leg is acting up.

We are torn between the *Help ’Em Up* harness (here) and the *Walkabout Back Harness* (here). I'm leaning towards the Walkaout Back Harness since it's really just the hind legs that are having problems, but the Help em Up harness looks interesting too.

I doubt that anyone here has used BOTH of these, but if so, please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks again.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

When the combination of arthritis and seizure meds got to be too much for my Charlie, we bought the HelpEmUp harness for him. He wore that harness for many, many hours. Luckily it is washable. It was an excellent investment and I heartily recommend the device and the people who produce it. 

There is a "large male" version of the hip harness that may not show up on the web site, so it's worth giving a call to the company. We found them to be very helpful, quick to advise us to return a complete harness that didn't include the large male version of the hip harness that Charlie needed, and astoundingly prompt in providing the new version. It was clear to me that they really care.

Another thing we were working to arrange for Charlie was hydrotherapy, using an underwater treadmill to strengthen his legs. Would something like that help?

Good luck to you and your sweet boy.


----------



## SoundsGood (May 16, 2013)

GoldensGirl said:


> When the combination of arthritis and seizure meds got to be too much for my Charlie, we bought the HelpEmUp harness for him. He wore that harness for many, many hours. Luckily it is washable. It was an excellent investment and I heartily recommend the device and the people who produce it.


I like that one too, but my wife thinks the Walkabout Back Harness might be easier to put on, plus we really only need something for the rear legs (not the whole body).



GoldensGirl said:


> Another thing we were working to arrange for Charlie was hydrotherapy, using an underwater treadmill to strengthen his legs. Would something like that help?


Thanks, but swimming is what caused the leg damage in the first place, so we won't be doing any hydrotherapy. It's a shame, since he loved going swimming.


----------

